# Green Bean Questions



## Tavia (Apr 10, 2013)

We've had some very bad windy weather and my new green bean plants (about 5 inches tall) bent completely in half and broke skin of stem. I am hoping, what is in the ground will continue to grow, I took the top halves and put in water. Will they sprout roots? Thanks.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish I knew... I've tried to grow beans for 3 seasons without any luck. My seedlings have always been so fragile.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I honestly don't know the answer to that either. I think I would just replant. it's still early enough in the gardening season.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Tavia said:


> We've had some very bad windy weather and my new green bean plants (about 5 inches tall) bent completely in half and broke skin of stem. I am hoping, what is in the ground will continue to grow, I took the top halves and put in water. Will they sprout roots? Thanks.


Unfortunately green beans won't sprout roots that way. you will have to replant. what is in the ground may come up if they had leaves below the break, but I would replant. peas and green beans are so fragile in windy conditions they really need strong supports to help them.


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I've stopped growing pole beans; never really had good luck with them. I've had great luck with direct sowing bush beans. I put a few small pots of chives around the beans to keep the japanese beetles away. Seemed to work last year!


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i think i will do the same...i was trying to decide what to go with, you helped me make my decision...and thanks for the tip on planting chives around the beans...have a great summer and a bountiful harvest.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i also save my soup cans and other cans...i cut the top and bottom off and i will use them for rings around my seeds to help with the cut worms....they really got me last year..i had to replant..and i used soda bottles..they really helped..so this year i will try the soup cans..they are much firmer than the soda bottles.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

angel1237b said:


> i also save my soup cans and other cans...i cut the top and bottom off and i will use them for rings around my seeds to help with the cut worms....they really got me last year..i had to replant..and i used soda bottles..they really helped..so this year i will try the soup cans..they are much firmer than the soda bottles.


 I would also get some nematodes for the garden they attack soft bodied grubs and eliminate them.


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I was weeding one of the gardens today in prep for squash planting and must have taken at least 20 grubs out, if not more! God knows how many more are in there! Dumped all the weeds plus grubs to former broody hen and her chicks and they ate that up!!! 

Didn't know the can thing worked for beans...I always thought it was best for cabbage...Thanks for that info!


----------

